# Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition



## beast (Oct 12, 2011)

Could somebody please point me towards some recordings of Mussorgsky's "Pictures at an Exhibition" that are available on the internet for free listening? Thanks very much.

PS: I'm not looking for Ravel's orchestration (or anybody else's for that matter).


----------



## beast (Oct 12, 2011)

I only know of one: 




It's by Maria Yudina. Sounds like she plays it wonderfully but the sound quality is not that great (this could either be because of poor recording quality or poor uploading quality). Also, she takes quite a few liberties with this piece and in certain places she relies more on her imagination than Mussorgsky's score.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Both last.fm and mflow are websites with a reasonable selection of classical music to listen to for free. They don't have my favourite recordings on there (Spotify is better, but it's a program you have to download), but you still have a choice between quite a few recordings.


----------

